# importing hymer 534



## Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

can anyone give me any advice on importing a used hymer from Germany,the dealer i am getting it from seems ok and the secretary is very helpful.Has anyone had any dealings with Autohaus Bodenmueller.
They have sent me pictures and are sending me copies of the documents.
The vehicles are a lot cheaper over there,is that normal,are we just paying too much for them in the uk.


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 8, 2007)

*Buying Hymer*

Hi Guy
I take it you want to buy from Germany. If so:-
Never ever give them what they ask. Always bargain. You should be able to knock them down by €1000. If it is a cash deal, you can knock them down between €1500 to €2000. (Especially Dealers)
Remember:- When purchasing an MH, make sure you have your Passport. Fahrzeugbrief=Log Book, Autoversicherung=Insurance for bringing the MH from Germany to England, make sure the Insurance is less than month old Also TÜV (pronounced TUFF)=MOT. Bill of sale, very important. If there are number plates on the MH, take them off, you have to take them to the Zulassungsstelle=Registration Office.
At the Zulassungsstelle, pull a ticket number from a machine and wait for your number to appear on a screen.
If the MH is not deregistered, you have to de-register= Abmelden. Then re-register=Anmelden, MH in your name. No number plates, it is okay. Inform them you are exporting the MH to England, they will issue you with Temporary Plates for 15 days or 30 days, take the 15 days, saves you money. YOU MUST TAKE THE MH TO THE REGISTRY OFFICE. 
The whole thing should come to around €39 approx: + €55 for plates approx:
When all the paperwork is done, within the same building you can have the plates made up. After picking up your plates, go back and wait for your name to be called out. Produce your plates and reciepts for all payments. They will stick a circular label and return everything to you. Job done.
Do not buy from looking at a picture. Always give it a going over in person.
You DO NOT pay any export duty if the MH is 2 yrs & over.
If I can help any further, even if it is a language problem let me know.


----------



## Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

*hymer import*

Thanks David & Anne
The motorhome i am getting is being brought in by the dealer in Germany so i assume they would have to have the export papers in order.
I am not sure what papers they should bring in with them for me to register it in the uk.
They did drop the price by 1500 euros if i was going over to pick it up myself 
but because they are bringing it over for me they have dropped it by 500 euros,which i thought was ok,at least they have not added it on.


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 9, 2007)

*Hymer Import*

Hi Guy
Not a bad idea to get them to do the donkey work and have the Hymer delivered to your door. Make sure you get the Log Book, Gas inspection book and Bill of Sale. You will need to MOT it again here in the UK even if it is fully MOT'ed in Germany. Enjoy your MH.


----------



## Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks,i cant wait to get it,i have a hymer camp coachbuilt at the moment,i like the A class design better.


----------



## Nosha (Feb 13, 2007)

*Hymer Import*

A chap at Tesco's distribution used the company that advertises in some of the Motorhome Mags, according to the research he did this Belgium connection is cheaper as the VAT/tax element in Belgium is lower than Germany for new vans but is higher on second-hand, they supplied there own trade plated and insurance and drove it to the docks, so saving a bit more!! Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

*hymer 534 import*

Well i was looking forward to them bringing it over ,i got an email from them in Germany yesterday saying they no longer want to bring it over because i ask too many questions,so if i want it i have to go over myself to get it.
When you have to pay for the vehicle in full before you see it you are going to be asking all you need to know.
does anyone know of any dealers in Germany with a hymer 534,or has anyone got one here to sell,preferably the new shape,1995 onwards.


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 14, 2007)

*Buying Hymer in Germany*

Guy, It is wise to go to Germany or where ever, to buy your MH. I would never pay a penny without having first inspected it and giving it a test drive. 
Be patient, it is a lot of hard earned money you are investing. I can assure you you will save a bomb buying out of England but you have to do the leg work.


----------



## Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks David & Ann
I think ive realised that now,maybe its a good thing that they were fed up with me asking questions.
i will get one soon.


----------



## 72van (Mar 10, 2007)

Guy
Hows it going, have you got your mh yet ?


----------



## Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi 72 van
I sold my motorhome on Thursday,my hymer 534 should be ready for picking up next weekend. Brownhills are sorting out little jobs that need doing before i pick it up,they asked me to check the vehicle inside and out and let them know what needs doing which i thought was good of them.


----------



## 72van (Mar 12, 2007)

hi Guy,
So you decided to buy in the uk, was it the bad experiance that put you of buying abroad or was it just that you found a nice hymer in the uk ?
I'm very interested to know as i now have the money to spend and am thinking very serious about going to germany to buy.
i'm also looking for a hymer 534 seen some nice ones on internet but i'm really worried that i'll end up with a dog.

ps 
Guy what was the name of the dealer that messed you about ?


----------



## Guy (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi 72 van
just replied to other thread  entitled encourgment.
I wouldnt say the site in germany messed me about,just got fed up with me asking questions,like you do.
The reason we bought in the UK is it was a v good 534 with very low mileage,you get some guarantee,but when it comes down to it i dont know how reliable this would be, and we got a good deal on it. If we was to buy the same vehicle in germany we would have paid about £3,000 less,but i didnt have the time to go over there and the vehicles i saw were to far apart to go and see in one go.


----------



## Lennie (Apr 5, 2007)

72van said:
			
		

> i'm also looking for a hymer 534 seen some nice ones on internet but i'm really worried that i'll end up with a dog.



Hi 72Van
I have just bought a Hymer 534 after looking at the other models because I really like the spacious layout but am wishing I hadn't now, not because I don't like the vehicle - it is lovely and has been very well looked after but because it's looking like I won't be able to fit 3 point seatbelts in the rear. I was assured by the person that I bought it from that seatbelts could be fitted to the rear U shaped lounge seats but so far have only been offered the option of lap belts  - I do not feel comfortable about my children using these. Some of the other Hymer models are able to have 3 point belts fitted for rear passengers so if you are thinking of carrying passengers you may want to consider one of the other models


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 8, 2007)

I bought my van from MobilPartner Gutersloh http://wohnmobile-guetersloh.de/ last year. The dealer there was really good, it is run by a Father & Son, Marco the son speaks good English & was really helpful. They sorted out all the paperwork for me & even lent me his dealer plaes for the drive back to the UK. I don't know if you are aware that you cannot get any other insurance other than third party until the van is back in the UK. I think there is a European directive supposed to come in this year to allow your own insurance to give you cover abroad on the chassis number when you import.
MobilPartner will deliver it to the port for you if you need, also Durrwang in Dortmund (a large Hymer dealer) will deliver the van to your door registered for the UK for about €1000, but to be honest it's easy enough to o yourself if you can get some insurance cover such as dealer plates for the drive back to the uk. When you get the export plates in Germany they have some third party cover included.

I got such a good deal on my van I am thinking of maybe selling it when we get back to the UK & getting another new one. Until you have lived in a van for a few months you can't tell if you bought the right one. We also liked the 534 but now I think we would go for a fixed bed version. My van is a Frankia I700SD-VS which has 2 settees in the rear + seating area in the front & it also has a slide out. If anybody likes a van with plenty of living space it is ideal. If anybodys interested they can PM me for details on the MotorHomeToday website, we are in Spain at the moment but are intending to visit the Peterborough show on the way home.


----------



## Crackpot (Apr 11, 2007)

No insurance untill the van is back in the UK?
Rubbish.

When I bought my LMCin Bremen  I called the insurance company with the VIN number of the van and they covered me immediatley


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 16, 2007)

The only insurance you can get on the VIN number is third party until the van is back on UK soil. The insurance companies are not allowed to cover you at the moment, there is a European directive that is supposed to address this problem in future but I rang just about every insurance company going to try to get comprehensive cover for the journey back across Germany. A few of them said yes I would be covered but on my insistence that they check with a supervisor I was told that they could only offer third party insurance until I got off the ferry in the UK. 

BUT if you say you did get comprehensive cover what is the name of the insurance company you used because I will use them next time I get a van but I will make sure that it says it in the poilicy that the comprehensive cover is from the time I collect the van.


----------



## Crackpot (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry but I disagree or the CIS told me porkies.

The sequence of actions:
I had a Transit Van camper insured with them, I sold the van and it was collected the friday before I went to Germany. I asked the CIS if my insurance could be transferred to my new vehicle and was told it could so long as I rang them with the VIN mumber and reg number of the new van.
It would simply be a change of vehicle on the policy and I would be covered with my EU extension that I had. I called them with the relevant details and they confirmed I was Insured Fully comp to bring the van back but that I would have to give them the new UK reg details and copy of UK V5

I also owned a VW T4 for 2 months with a German registration number and they insured that for me.

This was around 7 years ago and I think the CIS have changed a LOT of their rules in respect to motorcaravan now


----------



## voxol51 (May 3, 2007)

hmmm.... CIS.
I would be very weary about insuring my motorhome with CIS after a friend had a very serious accident and to his detriment found they insured a motorhome by the base vehicle not the body.
In his case CIS were happy to sort out the damage to the fiat bits, but very slow, almost unwilling, to sort out the elddis bits.
His advice is van conversions like timberlands are ok with CIS, but coachbuilts? Forget it!

voxy.


----------



## Kontiki (May 4, 2007)

7 years  is quite a while ago, there were many changes one I know of is the German export plates used to have fully comprehensive insurance but this was changed to third party only because of high risks of people taking them back to eastern european countries. There is however a European Fifth Motor Insurance Directive  http://www.hm-treasury.gov.uk/media/0E8/DA/consult_fifthmotor_insurance_directive1.pdf that is supposed to allow you to get comprehensive insurance from your home country for importing a vehicle.
There has been a lot of discussion about getting fully comp insurance on other motorhome forums & like you others have said they were covered but only verbally as yet nobody has got it in writing that they are fully covered in Europe on just the VIN. Every company that people said would give cover I tried & I was told I was covered when I asked the operator to check with somebody senior they then said it was only third party until I got back to the UK, I don't recall ringing CIS though. If your spending a large amount of money then get the dealer to cover you to get it to the port at least, as I said my German dealer lent me his plates for the trip home & gave me a booklet with my details entered in & assured me that this would give me full cover anywhere in Europe. I then sent the plates back to Germany when we got home.


----------



## oldosc (Feb 4, 2011)

*Oldosc*

oldosc
Hi   We (Lady J and I) have been wild camping in a Chausson accapulco 45 bought in 1993 3 years old..go wild two three months every year. covered 180,000 miles Norg cap to tantan plage..have had many troubles, (third gear box) but all sorted by me.Last year went to Balkans finished up in Ukrane via Danube delta...the wild roads so bad we cracked the gear box(ducato) had it fixed in Turin by a garage we had used before..cost 2000euros..very bad deal, repair lasted 700 miles limped home having nuther box by No ! Gear in CHARD brillant mechanic knows more about dreaded ducato box than Fiat will admit to.I am now 73 too old to go oil diving, so am going to buy a used Hymer probably exsis.(have a 4 meter inflatible sailing catamaran so need the space, also where we go anything over 5.5 meters is a bus.we are hopefully going to Belgum then Germany as there being more vehicles there.
 You can see why I would appreciate an updaTE FROM ANYONE WHO HAS READ THIS THREAD


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 4, 2011)

oldosc said:


> oldosc
> Hi   We (Lady J and I) have been wild camping in a Chausson accapulco 45 bought in 1993 3 years old..go wild two three months every year. covered 180,000 miles Norg cap to tantan plage..have had many troubles, (third gear box) but all sorted by me.Last year went to Balkans finished up in Ukrane via Danube delta...the wild roads so bad we cracked the gear box(ducato) had it fixed in Turin by a garage we had used before..cost 2000euros..very bad deal, repair lasted 700 miles limped home having nuther box by No ! Gear in CHARD brillant mechanic knows more about dreaded ducato box than Fiat will admit to.I am now 73 too old to go oil diving, so am going to buy a used Hymer probably exsis.(have a 4 meter inflatible sailing catamaran so need the space, also where we go anything over 5.5 meters is a bus.we are hopefully going to Belgum then Germany as there being more vehicles there.
> You can see why I would appreciate an updaTE FROM ANYONE WHO HAS READ THIS THREAD


 
Go to google, type in gebrauchtewohnmobile.de
Open it up and click the British flag for the English version. There are loads to choose from. Knocking them down by €2000 is standard practice. Hope this helps.


----------



## spigot (Feb 16, 2011)

Anything must be better than buying one from Brownholes!


----------



## werntonb (Feb 17, 2011)

Guy said:


> Thanks David & Anne
> The motorhome i am getting is being brought in by the dealer in Germany so i assume they would have to have the export papers in order.
> I am not sure what papers they should bring in with them for me to register it in the uk.
> They did drop the price by 1500 euros if i was going over to pick it up myself
> but because they are bringing it over for me they have dropped it by 500 euros,which i thought was ok,at least they have not added it on.


 
Good idea! Support with that idea.


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Feb 17, 2011)

***** said:


> snap!


 
Snap!


----------



## 4x4busdriver (Feb 17, 2011)

I purchase my Hymer B754 through Nick Legg at Motorcaravan Importers, Secondhand Motorhomes - Bundesvan about 30 months ago. He interviewed me over the telephone to help me to find the type of M/H that I needed/wanted. When I met him, he showed me a couple of brochures of M/H's that he felt fitted the bill. He was spot-on.
Hope this post is of some help


----------



## oldosc (Feb 17, 2011)

*oldosc*

undHi
just paid for our Hymer Exsis 482 Silver (unregistered) bought in Dortmund..Its the 2009 model with the ford 2.2tdci engine with the 6th gear..the vin no shows made end 210 Hymer have discontinued this model..List prec was 63885 euros.(we saw similar in France for 69000 E.
We bought for 4699 E including 19% vat at 7503E
 in England we have to pay 7844 E vat.but
 will get the 7503 E because it is new vehicle less than 6000 Km
  I registered online at a fourex site bought my euros yesterday( the bank rate was 1.1374)  I managed to get 1.189 on 44000 odd 
.so total cost is 39670 pounds (there is a 270 euro price for insurance and German plates) we can get a coach from Plymouth to Dortmond for 114 pounds for two (over 70s) It means a 24 hour ride, but flying from Luton means a 5.40 start.and a 6 hr coach from the Raime
  So ich bin zere begeistert !!!!!!

A very big thank you to all club members..I have trolled and gathered info here to make this little event painless (pretty lucerative) and successful A thanks also to Ulrich and Co at Dortmund whose English is impecable.


----------



## oldosc (Feb 17, 2011)

*oldosc*

undHi
just paid for our Hymer Exsis 482 Silver (unregistered) bought in Dortmund..Its the 2009 model with the ford 2.2tdci engine with the 6th gear..the vin no shows made end 210 Hymer have discontinued this model..List prec was 63885 euros.(we saw similar in France for 69000 E.
We bought for 46990 E including 19% vat at 7503E
 in England we have to pay 7844 E vat.but
 will get the 7503 E because it is new vehicle less than 6000 Km
  I registered online at a fourex site bought my euros yesterday( the bank rate was 1.1374)  I managed to get 1.189 on 44000 odd 
.so total cost is 39670 pounds (there is a 270 euro price for insurance and German plates) we can get a coach from Plymouth to Dortmond for 114 pounds for two (over 70s) It means a 24 hour ride, but flying from Luton means a 5.40 start.and a 6 hr coach from the Raime
  So ich bin zere begeistert !!!!!!

A very big thank you to all club members..I have trolled and gathered info here to make this little event painless (pretty lucerative) and successful A thanks also to Ulrich and Co at Dortmund whose English is impecable.


----------

